# Getting Rid of that darn grass belly!



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I have found that alot of steady uphil work at trot helps to shift it. It is really really hard to get rid of it though! Is the grass he is on very rich maybe switch him to a different paddock my prone-to-fatness horses are on a paddock with literally minimal grazing altogether and none of them got grass bellys. This is just an idea dont know if it will help you maybe others will have better ideas!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

oo good idea. There aren't too many hills where I am, but his pasture has a couple of them so I may try to ride in there. His pasture does have a fair amount of grass. But all of the other pastures are the same way so should I get him a grazing muzzle?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry to tell you, but I have never been able to get rid of my Arabs grass belly, even at the height of fitness. We trained and competed in a 2km bush race against TB's and won - Gallop all the way with jumps - And he was still fat. He would have had to be just about starving to be thin.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL wild_spot I was afraid of that. It's nice to know that someone else with an arab has had a similar problem though. It seems like he drops weight in every area expect his belly


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my horse wears a grazing muzzle while the grass is good & it seriously works wonders ! he doesnt wear it constantly, but just until the good grass has been eaten down a bit.

also lots of hard work as you know =]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I actually own two Arabs at the moment, one is the one I talked about, and the other is a little mare who is even FATTER. However, I think she will slim down much more as she gets into solid work as she is only just being started.

I actually don't think i've ever met a skinny Arab around here!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wallaby's Lacey is in pretty good shape. RiosDad's horse looked pretty good too. =|

If you have a pudgy belly, what do you do? Sit ups. The same thing applies to the horse. Work his abs. It can be as simple as some belly fits and side-belly lifts during your grooming session. That being said, Arabs tend to keep hay bellies more than any other breed I've known. So best of luck!

Oh, and on grazing muzzles. He wouldn't have to wear it 24/7. He could wear it every other day, or a few hours ever day. =]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, I don't doubt they exist, just not where I live! 

This is Wildey - this is about the weight he maintains in decent work. Okay, he doesn't look as fat as I remember him always being... Lol. 

Picasa Web Albums - Susan Lees - Zone 16 Mount...


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

You could try to section your paddock with fence let him graze it good then move the fence for a small bit more fresh grass. You will be controlling his feed and giving your paddock a rest.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, I'm hoping now that I've finally taught him how to raise his back and carry himself that his abs will get worked more. I may go ahead and look into a grazing muzzle because sectioning him off in a part of the field isn't an option. I don't want it on everyday, but someone suggested parts of the day or every other day, so I'll probably try that. thanks for all of the ideas =)


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> If you have a pudgy belly, what do you do? Sit ups. The same thing applies to the horse. Work his abs. It can be as simple as some belly fits and side-belly lifts during your grooming session.


That myth is also a lie...yes, you build up abs, but the fact that you're working out period is what burns the fat off, not the specific exercises. Any cardio-centric activity would burn off the fat just the same.

While doing belly stretches WILL give your horse a better topline and lift the belly up a little bit, it won't get rid of it. Lots of work and diet changes would help, but the arabs I've seen do tend to get grass bellies. :/


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think she means the belly lifts to tighten the muscle, same with crunches, the tighten the muscle so even if you have fat on your belly it looks slimmer because the muscle behind it is tight and flat instead of soft and saggy.


----------

